# Halloween ...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope this works - 

https://www.facebook.com/1494727437460278/photos/pcb.1505398139726541/1505397483059940/?type=1


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha amazing!! I'd give Dudley a huge amount of treats!! He looks fantastic x
I've decorated my dining room in preparation for our Saturday party - Ruby HATES it.
She barks like crazy at the 6 foot animated butler and life size skeleton


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

apart from this little bit of fun i've become a Halloween party pooper, as a childminder for years it was all about decorating the playroom, playing halloween games with the kids etc, now I'm not even going to put a pumpkin out as Dudley is getting wound up enough at the fireworks that keep going off so i don't want him going nuts every time a bunch of kids are at the door - oh and here is one that he doesn't look quite so impressed about....!
https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...12_1505398023059886_1208107325752358577_o.jpg


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I love it dawn - I have costumes for R&R.... And a very controversial one for me!! 
I can never ignore halloween - it's my birthdate!!
No jokes please - I've had them all for 40+ years!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey's costume is :devil::spy::rip:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley looks wonderful. 
I hope Tracey gives us a sneaky peak of her controversial costume


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Dudley looks wonderful.
> I hope Tracey gives us a sneaky peak of her controversial costume


I don't think that would be appropriate


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Having said all that, Dudley wins best dressed!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley deserves a lot of treats in his bucket. So cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dudley looks wonderful.
> I hope Tracey gives us a sneaky peak of her controversial costume


Haha - it will have to be PM'd


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it was last year, or maybe the year before, we bought a pumpkin with the intention to carve it to put in the porch. We didn't have time so drew a smiley face on with a sharpie. The trick or treating kids made fun of how rubbish it was all evening! 

Gandhi was just a baby last year (12 weeks ish) and loved all the attention from the people coming round. He doesn't have a costume though

Dudley looks smashing


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely Brilliant. He looks the part


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just thinking - what about a green tinge to his fur? One of those sprays?! Of course I'd try it on Dot, but being black it wouldn't show up, sadly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey pm me your incorrect costume too if you think I can take it.

Rufus is going to be a silly goose. He already has the behaviour part down pat! I'd give Dudley lots of treats to if he came to my door!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey pm me your incorrect costume too if you think I can take it.
> 
> Rufus is going to be a silly goose. He already has the behaviour part down pat! I'd give Dudley lots of treats to if he came to my door!


Can you post photos when PM'ing??


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely cuddly Dudley my two won't let me put anything on them x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Fantastic Dawn and Devilishly handsome Dud! Do you think that by not putting a pumpkin out you'll avoid callers? Pah! What about all the children you've cared for over the years? Fat chance I'll avoid it, I've been at pre-school for over ten years so my callers range from the current darlings right the way up to the young adults who come knocking on my door in 'contraversial' Tracey style costumes! and I still think of them as three years old. Doh! 

Tracey, don't mess about, by the time you're three drinks in all inhibitions will be cast aside and you'll be posting naughty zombie nurse pictures like there's no tomorrow   🎃 🔮 📷 👻


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, Well hubby's away so have been on swim training duty for a couple of hours which is the time the little ones usually do the rounds, just had a bunch of older ones, gave them a small choc bar and said they would have to share that and if they wanted anything else it would have to be dog treats! - as I said that Dudley came up with his kong as if offering it!! (he had already been outside to bodywag his way around them all!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! I dressed Poppy up but she remained behind her gate when I opened the front door. She barked a lot and I took the opportunity to try and train 'quiet' with kibble. She now barks at me for kibble, so that went slightly awry  
We had a mega number of callers, I used 42 separate little bags of haribos/buttons and then in desperation raided our 'personal treats', 10 bags of hula hoops, 1 bag of quavers, 12 orange kit kats, 6 Cadbury raisin snack bars and 1 satsuma  Then I turned the lights off and composted the pumpkin because we had nothing more to give!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha Marion, your funny. We only have 2 truck or treaters, 3 including billy - there are only 5 houses. Billy's treat bag was so full it broke!!!!
As for naughty zombie nurse........ My costume is SO much more reserved than that!! :spy::devil::devil:
But I intend to make my party go with a bang!!  x


----------

